# 2-13 [Freezing Our BULLS Off!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Last night was monumental for me, because I finally broke 40'' & 30 pounds in the yak! But let me rewind a few hours. Around midnight last night, Mitch had the itch & said "dude, let's get out there tonight." I told him to check windfinder & see what the conditions were gonna be & that we'd go hit it if it looked good. After checking wind, weather, & tides, we got changed & packed up the truck & headed for our favorite bridge in the world. Water was definitely a bit gnarly for most of the trip, but we dealt with it in exchange for some battles with the bronze behemoths. Finally got on the water a little before 2AM & headed for our stretch of hot lights. Mitch hooked up with one of the most beautiful 37'' bulls I've ever seen pretty quickly, & the next hour or so consisted of me hooking up a few times & pulling the hook EVERY time before I realized that the barb was gone on my jighead. Great. Mitch hooked me up with a new jig & the next light we hit I finally had my chance to tie up the friendly competition. I don't even think this fish knew she was hooked for the first five minutes of the insanely long battle, because she towed me over a hundred yards from the bridge before I could even attempt to make one crank on her. One of the best redfish fights of my life, that's for sure. FINALLY Mitch gets a shot at grabbing her & takes it. Just like that, she's landed! At this point I'm ecstatic about landing my first monster in the kayak, so we decide to measure her before taking pictures. She taped at 40'' & just under 35 pounds - a real hawg! Mitch got some killer photos & then we sent her back to grow into a record-breaker someday. Hit some more lights but couldn't connect with any bruisers, so we headed in. Awesome night on the water - couldn't be happier!
*
Tally for the night: *

*Me:* 40'' 35 pound monster
*Mitch:* Beautiful 37'' bull

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Thats right. ...were trying "The Bridge" out tonight...cant go too long without a night trip to 3mb....


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome job guys way to go whoop whoop


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Mitch's bull is beautiful, I just want to rub his tummy.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dude now you might have a chance at the next bulloween


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

nice haul!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I see you guys out there all the time lurking around in those yaks. Iv been drifting the 3 mile for reds till the arms about give out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> I see you guys out there all the time lurking around in those yaks. Iv been drifting the 3 mile for reds till the arms about give out.


Was that you out there last night man? We saw a boat out near the hump & wanted to go say hi & see how they were doing, but our buddy Johnny got sick & made us head in even though the reds were biting... Haha. 

Fishing for bulls till my arms fall off is actually my substitution for my catfishing addiction that I developed in Wisconsin, since I don't know any spots here.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> Was that you out there last night man? We saw a boat out near the hump & wanted to go say hi & see how they were doing, but our buddy Johnny got sick & made us head in even though the reds were biting... Haha.
> 
> Fishing for bulls till my arms fall off is actually my substitution for my catfishing addiction that I developed in Wisconsin, since I don't know any spots here.


Yep that was me. You guys were down fairly close to the fishing pier


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Just wandering why your fish is so light colored. Never seen one of your all's pics look like that. Maybe the camera or is it something I don't understand(usually).


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Just wandering why your fish is so light colored. Never seen one of your all's pics look like that. Maybe the camera or is it something I don't understand(usually).


That's an awesome question man, & I wish I had an answer for you. I've actually caught many of them that are very light colored like that, although most of the ones that I catch in the bay are a variation of orange/gold/red colors. On the other hand, almost ALL of the bulls that I've caught (& seen caught) in the surf are very light colored like the big one in this report. I'm not sure if it has to do with the salinity content of the water in which they spend most of their time, their diet, or what. Maybe someone who knows more about it can chime in, because I'd really like to know as well. 

By the way, if you look at this post from January, you'll see that the big one that I caught is a much lighter color than most of the ones that I catch out there, similar to the one you asked about in this report: *http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/1-20-[structure-name-game]-480217/*


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna be out there looking for a 40 pounder tonight...


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> That's an awesome question man, & I wish I had an answer for you. I've actually caught many of them that are very light colored like that, although most of the ones that I catch in the bay are a variation of orange/gold/red colors. On the other hand, almost ALL of the bulls that I've caught (& seen caught) in the surf are very light colored like the big one in this report. I'm not sure if it has to do with the salinity content of the water in which they spend most of their time, their diet, or what. Maybe someone who knows more about it can chime in, because I'd really like to know as well.
> 
> By the way, if you look at this post from January, you'll see that the big one that I caught is a much lighter color than most of the ones that I catch out there, similar to the one you asked about in this report: *http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/1-20-[structure-name-game]-480217/*



Some nice Looking reds!!! To answer the ? When you catch them and They have that Beautiful Gold Red Color Means They have Been in the Rivers Feeding where The Bottom has That Color when you Catch them and They Have That Light almost white Color Means They Have Been In the Gulf For Some Time Probably Coming Back From Spawning That,s Why you Can,t Keep Them In FED Waters!! Again Nice Job Guys, Maybe Out There Next week once I get Back From Daytona!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

You guys are wild men! Nice fish the smiles tell the story:thumbsup:


----------



## E Mashburn (Dec 5, 2010)

*Hey, tha Fish*

Good morning- Brother, I need to talk to you about some writing work. I'm Ed Mashburn, editor of Southern Kayak Fishing online magazine. could you give me a hollerback- [email protected]
Thanks very much- Ed


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

sweet man i allways love these reports u do helps me get thru those long work days lol tight lines man


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> I see you guys out there all the time lurking around in those yaks. Iv been drifting the 3 mile for reds till the arms about give out.


We want to go CatFishing with you!!! Haha, Wisconsin cats look like twigs compared to the ones you're catching!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mystic fishermen said:


> sweet man i allways love these reports u do helps me get thru those long work days lol tight lines man


It comments like that that keep me motivated to continue writing reports!


----------

